# Choosing fabrics for hammocks :)



## Maltey (Nov 29, 2011)

I'm placing a massive fabric order in the next week or so, but at the moment it's extortionate - I need to bring that down to massive 

So these are the fabrics that are in the 'maybe' pile and I need your help to sort through them please!

Blue dinosaur









Purple owls









Lime flowers









Pink Geisha









Black hearts and flowers









Frog in the garden









Green swirls









Purple pirates









Thanks


----------



## bewitched (Jun 9, 2010)

:001_wub: I need purple pirates


----------



## Maltey (Nov 29, 2011)

It's on the list!
The pirates were a lot more popular than I expected, and they have other pirate fabrics so maybe I'll get a couple 
I'm keeping the dinosaur, owls, black hearts and flowers and pirates 

Thanks for all your votes!


----------



## Maltey (Nov 29, 2011)

Thanks for your votes everyone.
I've placed my order now so you'll have to shimmy on over to my thread in the classifieds section when I update my fabric list in the next week


----------



## bewitched (Jun 9, 2010)

I have money saved for some posh hammocks so I will be getting purple pirates 
It's purple enough to make me happy and boyish enough that it doesn't effect their rattie masculinity :lol:


----------



## Maltey (Nov 29, 2011)

Lol, it's just the perfect combo!

I have to admit I'm rather partial to a girly fabric, and choosing boy's fabrics can be a real challenge for me. I saw the purple pirates and it ticked both boxes!


----------

